# New light painting photograph with guitars!



## Wretched (Jun 17, 2010)

First off, I apologise for not finishing more of the desktop wallpaper images that I said I would. For anyone who hasn't seen them, there's 1280x1024-resolution wallpapers of the SC607, MTM1, RGA121 and V500 here in this section of the forum.

What I did do this evening was muck around with my new Canon 7D and 10-22mm super wide-angle lens.

Check out the result! I lit each guitar individually and shot it with a 25sec exposure before importing each image into Photoshop and melding them all together so they were all perfectly lit.

Click here for the high-res version: 2010_1706 - Ben's Guitars on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, you're good!


----------



## Wretched (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

